# Just finished a meal for 5000...and my feet hurt



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Just woke from the meal from h*ll. 5000 attendees for the Republican National Convention. One group of 1000 had a barbecue, while simultaneously we had 400 at a sit-down, 600 at a reception and the rest had dessert and champagne in 4 tents. All followed by a boat parade and fireworks. Of course it rained! Of course the security was a nightmare. Ever had a bomb sniffing dog sniff under your apron? Its a unique experience that, I for one, would not like to experience again any time soon.
Anybody else have some real nightmarish meals?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

When I worked at the Art Institute of Chicago we often served foreign ambassdors and at one time we even did a dinner for the president of France Jaque Chirac (spelling?). I was always suprised that there wasn't more security at those events. There was one dinner though that I clearly remember that was at the far end of the museum in the sculpture courtyard. Normally we did not do dinners there but this was a special occasion for some big schmoozer who donated tons of money to the museum each year. Everything was high end stuff, foie gras, Stilton cheese, etc.. As we neared the end of the meal here comes the pastry chef wheeling her pastry cart across the marble floor. As she was coming across the floor she failed to see that there was some goofy sculpture right in the middle of her path that was actually part of the floor and only about a 1/4 of an inch off the floor. Well you guessed she wheeled her cart right onto the sculpture. The cart with all of her perfectly designed desserts came crashing down in one fell swoop making the loudest sound you have ever heard. The F&B was mad as could be and the entire dinner party stopped and turned to see what the commotion was all about. The poor pastry chef I felt so bad for her, but when she was gone I could not stop laughing.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

